# Internetverbindung von Vista-Laptop über XP-Desktop



## demontear (25. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich weiß, dass es zu diesem Thema viele Tutorials gibt, allerdings hat mir keins davon weitergeholfen. Deshalb hoffe ich, dass jemand hier vielleicht eine Idee hat, wie ich mein Problem lösen kann.
Ich habe einen Desktop-PC mit Windows XP, der über ein LAN-Kabel mit meinem Router verbunden ist und so eine Internetverbindung herstellt. Zusätzlich habe ich mir ein Notebook mit Windows Vista Home Premium gekauft. Weil der WLAN Empfang in meinem Zimmer leider nur sehr schlecht ist würde ich gerne eine WLAN Verbindung zwischen meinem Laptop und meinem Desktop-PC herstellen, so dass der Laptop die Internetverbindung des Desktop mitnutzen kann.
Mein Problem ist, dass ich einfach kein WLAN Netzwerk zwischen Laptop und PC herstellen kann.
Ich habe bei meiner LAN Verbindung am Desktop eingestellt, dass andere PCs die Internetverbindung mitnutzen können. Meiner WLAN Verbindung habe ich die IP 192.168.0.1 zugewiesen. Am Laptop hab ich der WLAN Verbindung die IP 192.168.0.2 gegeben und als Gateway 192.168.0.1 angegeben. Soweit ich das sehe sollte das ganze eigentlich funktionieren. Tuts aber leider nicht...
Ich hab außerdem versucht ein Ad-Hoc-Netzwerk zwischen beiden aufzubauen, aber auch das funktioniert nicht. Ich kann weder vom Desktop aus den Laptop pingen, noch umgekehrt. freigegebene Ordner finde ich auch nicht.
Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
Falls weitere Angaben benötigt werden, einfach Bescheid sagen...
Schonmal vielen Dank!
Gruß demontear


----------



## demontear (25. August 2008)

Also ich hab es jetzt geschafft am Desktop ein Netzwerk zu erstellen, dass ich vom Laptop aus sehen kann. Ich kann allerdings keine Verbindung vom Laptop aus zu diesem Netzwerk herstellen. Am Desktop kann ich das Netzwerk überhaupt nicht sehen...


----------



## demontear (1. September 2008)

Kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?


----------

